
Researchers add a splash of human intuition to planning algorithms - interconnector
http://news.mit.edu/2017/human-intuition-planning-algorithms-0207
======
interconnector
Related paper: [http://interactive.mit.edu/collaborative-planning-
encoding-u...](http://interactive.mit.edu/collaborative-planning-encoding-
users%E2%80%99-high-level-strategies)

